# Critique Lady? :)



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Honestly her back end, though not ideal- is _very_ typey for her breed, and most arabians tend to stay sound very easily- so I wouldnt count it off just quite yet.

What I see is a steep croup, good back legs (maybe a bit camped under though? Hard to tell with just one shot), fair to poor LS joint placement (a bit too far back), long but straight back and a fair shoulder. Not quite perfect but not terrible either. I'm hesitant to say anything else though without her being 100% and without different angles though. She's sure a cutie though and I dont see why you couldn't ride her as long as you condition her slowly and give her another few months to gain her health back.

Goodness thats a big belly though!  I sure hope for all of your sakes that she isn't pregnant.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't see a long back at all. What I see going on is that she has an upright shoulder along with (you'll really see it when the belly is gone) a weak loin. I know, because Thelma has the same thing. 

I also see that her neck is set pretty low and her pasterns are a bit short, though they do match her angles pretty well. I wouldn't worry about her back end too much besides maybe her butt not being as big of a motor as would be ideal. 

All in all, she's a cute little mare with good, servicable conformation that shouldn't give you any undue issue. 

Although more pictures are always helpful and may shed light on some things that a single photo enhances or misses.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

All I have to say right now is that in my experience around broodies.....THAT is a preggo belly. I would highly suggest you get her checked by a vet. I have not seen a wormy bell (she doesn't look wormy) or a fat belly that drops low like that. She looks like she is a good length in pregnancy.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah I haven't seen a good Lady picture from the side, that definitely looks like a preggo belly O.O


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She really does look pregnant. Did that occur to you , or are we pointing out the obvious? Not meaning to be rude at all.

she is cute, but to be honest, she doesn't have half the conformation that Lacey does. Lacey is very well conformed. Lady, well, not so much. 
Her neck is set on low and her croup is short and rather flat with not such a strong hip. But, her front legs are neat, well angled and has good pasterns and short canons in front. So, might be more durable than she looks now, due to be underweight.

Let us know if she checks out preggers.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks!

Most of those things are things I was pretty sure about, nice to have them confirmed!

And hahaha about her having a weak loin, that's Lacey's worst fault as well. 
This picture is slightly deceiving in that she does toe out a bit in back (not sure if it's confo or bad trimming at this point) so she does have pretty good hocks. They're more angular than Lacey's are, for sure (Lacey is rather straight behind - not a lot of hock anything on her). 
I do notice that she has a very very short stride. She can trot/canter fast but not effectively. I assume that's probably because of her straight shoulder and what she's lacking in the patootie area?


Don't worry Tiny, I don't think that's rude at all. To be honest, I'm a little frustrated that the rescue didn't for sure, beyond a shadow of a doubt, get that checked before bringing her here. It seems reasonable to perform preg checks on all mare intakes - even just bloodwork, just to make sure. But yeah, no worries. 
In any case, the rescue still hasn't contacted me back after I asked them about her belly so I'm going to call them tomorrow. 
I did ask them about it before I agreed to take her -back when Lady was much thinner and the belly really looked like worms- and from what I remember them saying, reportedly she wasn't exposed to any stallions - per the previous owner. However, I do not believe they actually got her preg checked because I guess the previous owner seemed reputable, aside from starving her horses???
I don't know but she will definitely be getting checked if there's any doubt because that belly.....and I certainly do not have the resources to bring up a baby well. I could do it and everybody would be ok but it wouldn't be the best for anyone.

She did have a baby about a year ago (rescued with her) by a POA stud on the property but not accessible to her...so that is a possibility. And I would think her belly would be much smaller now if that was just leftover "baby weight"? 
On the plus side, making the case for her not being preggo, her belly is symmetrical and not lopsided at all - I've heard that often babies will make the tummy lopsided depending on how they're sitting...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Keep us updated...


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Subbing as I think this is going to turn interesting. She's very cute!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I finally got in contact with the rescue this morning and she was never preg checked....so Lil Miss 'gets' to be "violated" and we get to find out.

The plot thickens. Duhduhduuuuuhhhhh.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I hope for your sake she isn't pregnant! I can't tell you much about her confo, I'm bad at that, but I think she's cute.  good for you for rescuing her!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> On the plus side, making the case for her not being preggo, her belly is symmetrical and not lopsided at all - I've heard that often babies will make the tummy lopsided depending on how they're sitting...


Well thats definitely a little bit true, atleast! I'll approach Sour from one side and she wont really look pregnant at all, so I'll be looking around for a placenta or foal or something, but I go on the other side and the WHOLE THING will of shifted and she's teetering around trying to keep her balance...:lol:

Hoping that its not a baby belly! Poor gal has had a rough go at it as it is!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

let us know what happens with her ?pregnancy? I also hope that she is not pregnant! 

Our pregnant girl Crystal is due September is also quiet lopsided, it's at times amusing to see her belly and how she waddles around the paddock.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a rescued from near death,was seriously starved Arab x broodmare, she is fat now, and because she has had so many babies, she looks preggers! A Vet saw her recently, while tending to a diff horse, and asked, is that mare pregnant? I laughed said NO, she is just a fatty. My Arab has such poor confirmation that she should have never been bred the first time !! Note,.. I have not ever used her from breeding, I saved her from it.


----------

